

Joyent: free hosting for high-volume Python apps, if you give us customer info - henning
http://www.joyeur.com/2008/04/09/joyents-garden-of-eden-for-python-web-applications

======
adamhowell
Seems like Joyent's stopped pretending to be a real company. Weak, unhinted at
parody like this is something you'd expect from a blogger, maybe, but the fact
that they don't care whether they confuse their customers or employees with
this is odd.

But, I guess when your whole business is supposed to be storing people's data
and instead you end up making it inaccessible for over a week
(<http://tinyurl.com/2pt8g3>), you stop caring.

------
rob
This post and Joyent's last post (<http://tinyurl.com/6p49xk>) certainly make
it seem as if they're scared of App Engine and what Google is doing.

------
zaidf
Late April Fools? I hope so. At least the customer info. part.

------
wenbert
hmmmm... i have been looking for a similar "sponsor" host for me and my hacker
friends... we will be contributing for a dev house. the Joyent idea is great
but not for everyone, we don't have 25K visitors/month :P

anyone interested in hosting some of our apps and our apps-to-be? PHP5, MySQL,
RoR, etc... yes, this is a shameless plug because funding is out of the
equation here, no Y Combinator or Launchbox since i am from cebu,
philippines...

------
icky
And if you don't mind using their mutant Solaris...

~~~
docmach
What don't you like about their version of Solaris?

~~~
icky
It's Solaris. ;)

I likes me a nice GNU environment, or at least a sane BSD.

------
pmorici
Ha, the first comment is priceless "Is this for real!"

------
dorkmo
i think they are secretly working on some high level AI stuff that requires
lots of worldly data

------
ajkirwin
That already makes me incredibly suspicious of Joyent.

I'm.. not sure I will ever use them. I mean, what're they gonna DO with all
that data?

~~~
SwellJoe
They are using parody to criticize the very same terms that Google is offering
for their App Engine (which people seem excited about).

~~~
johnrob
... And they are starting to look childish in the process.

~~~
SwellJoe
I would agree, but only if they didn't actually give you those terms if you
really wanted them. And I have every reason to believe that if you actually
were to take them up on it, they would deliver.

